# E6 and C41 Processing



## Samys805 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hello Everyone and Film Enthusiasts....  We are Samy's Camera here in beautiful Santa Barbara, Ca. We are a full service lab who still process E6 & C41 film using Refrema dip and dunk machines. We gladly accept mail-in orders. Please look at our website to check prices and the many other services we offer.  www.samys805.com  If you have questions or comments please contact us. Thanks


----------

